# Garmin



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I used my Garmin350 for the first time earlier this week while in Idaho helping my friend apartment/house hunt and all I can say is OMG! it was awesome! and soooooooooooo easy to use ( well , it was much much easier to use when I realized you had to have the antenna up. It had us on a turnpike in some other state until I realized why







)
It made a daunting task easier...punch in info and it took us there! we about died laughing because she (the voice) would say "recalculating when we missed a turn and quickly would say it again but in a more stern voice! talk about hilarious! Ummm...is it normal to talk back to your Garmin or mess with it's mind? just wondering, because of course WE didn't do THAT...sheesh.... so immature


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yeah, that Garmin woman really cops an attitude doesn't she??


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Yeah, that Garmin woman really cops an attitude doesn't she??


so darn funny, it stills makes me laugh!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

LOL!

I can totally picture her eyes rolling into the back of her head and a disgusted *sigh* when she says it too


----------



## Cajuncountry (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a 340 that has been nicknamed "Jill-Jill". We would never talk back to "Jill-Jill" either. We have gotten very use to her saying recaculating. We wondered one time if she was going to start cursing at me with all the recalculating she was doing. 
Recently I have found one minor issue with her. We were in New Orleans around tall buildings and she lost satellite reception ten minutes before arriving at hotel. Thankfully I knew my way around enough to get us there.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG!! I can't imagine having one of those things. I once had a loaner car that "told" me "Please buckle your seatbelt" because I started the car first, "Please turn off headlamps before exiting the vehicle" and crap like that!! One busy day of that, and I was back at the dealership BEGGING for them to give me something else. They laughed and gave me something not quite so sophisticated!!








Darlene


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

I love, love ,love my Garmin 660!!
We call her Judy GPS!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We have a Garmin 350 (bought it 2 weeks ago) we just used it on our trip to TN, it is a great little gadget, we love it. We named ours "Lola".


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we discovered she is also very rude







, she interuppts our conversations!








I am pleased with the volume that is available with it, my friend and I both have partial hearing loss and we could hear her very well and the volume was about three quarters of the way up.


----------



## never2la8 (Mar 8, 2004)

I too love Ms. Biddy.....er I mean my Garmin Nuvi!

DebbieZ


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

never2la8 said:


> I too love Ms. Biddy.....


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

Garmin IQue3600 here. We call ours Lola too - after the GPS in the movie "RV". My husband doesn't leave home without it!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

luv2camp said:


> We call ours Lola too - after the GPS in the movie "RV".


Yep, that's where the kids came up with the name for ours as well.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I used my Garmin350 for the first time earlier this week while in Idaho helping my friend apartment/house hunt and all I can say is OMG! it was awesome! and soooooooooooo easy to use ( well , it was much much easier to use when I realized you had to have the antenna up. It had us on a turnpike in some other state until I realized why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just got back from a 2800 mile trip with Tina (c330). We argued ALOT! She finally got mad at me and kept trying to send me down washed out dirt roads. I finally though I had showed her who is boss, but then she tryed to get back at me. She did keep us entertained on our long trip.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Our C330 is invaluable as well. We hear her say "recalculating" quite a bit too. I about near died from laughing when my 8 year old dd say to me "Dad- I think she's gonna reach out and slap you if you dont listen to her...!"


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I about near died from laughing when my 8 year old dd say to me "Dad- I think she's gonna reach out and slap you if you dont listen to her...!"


Now thats funny!!!


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Its so funny reading all of you all arguing with your GPSâ€™s. I do all the time. I love it, but sometimes she is a complete idiot. She, Gloria, always knows where I am, and has help me out countless times, that didnâ€™t stop me from gagging her on the way back from Topsail this week.

I've had Garmin GPS's back to the PLUSIII. ebay is a great thing, sell the old and upgrade. Anyway, I thought an advantage of the Streetpilot version of the Gamin line was the ability to store routes. You can call them up later and reuse them, great for me because we mostly go to the same places. I use it for find exits and gas, and addresses, and time of arival, miles to get somewhere,etc, not so much to tell me where to drive.

For the trip down, I put in waypoints to force the route to the way I wanted to go, even spent the night at one and the GPS was very happy with my driving on the way down, it was perfect, got me through a couple of spots I would have otherwise been confused over. It took a 15 minutes at home the evening before to program the route I wanted and saved it. All was good, Gloria was happy, we got there great.

I THOUGHT on the way back I could just â€œreverse routesâ€ and use that to get back. Nope. So I just did what all the Nuviâ€™s do and tell it where I want to get. Of course, the route she chose was not even close to being the way I was going to go but I figured she would figure it out soon enough. Wrong, I mean, an hour into the trip with me following the crumb trail, she was still telling me to turn around and basically go back to where I started. Exit after exit she went on and on, recalculating, recalculating, recalculating, recalculating, recalculating, so I did it, I strangled her.

Turn it back on a while later and she lead me home.

Itâ€™s a love hate thing now.

Donâ€™t bother with the extra $$$ for a streetpilot.


----------

